# "Consecutive trips" promotion a scam?



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

2 rides for $11.50. Start in the designated zone. Don't go offline. Don't reject a ride.

Everytime I avail myself of this, I wind up accepting crappy trips, or trips outside the surge zones. Is that Uber's plot?

I suspect it's their way of forcing drivers away from surge zones, so we actually make less money - even _with _the 'promotion'. But few can resist the siren's song of the extra "$8.50 for two consecutive rides".

Scam?????


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Why would they offer you a promotion on rides you WANT to do?? 
So yes, they're offering you a few dollars to accept and complete crappy rides.


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

Yea, Lyft does that here as well. I don't care either way, If its more than 3 miles/8 minutes I decline. Want me to drive 18 minutes for a pick up? Pay me 18 dollars on top of the fare.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

I think I've seen $15-20 for two trips here recently. All the pings suck anyway, so sure.

Today on Lyft I had $15 for two without even realizing it, in addition for $100 for ten trips

Meanwhile..








And barely any drivers


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

HonkyTonk said:


> Is that Uber's plot?


Does a hobby horse have a wooden dick?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Does a hobby horse have a wooden dick?


Sorry, that's just funny right there &#128514;


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> Does a hobby horse have a wooden dick?


OK, I'll say it ---

I agree with Mr. Uber's Guber.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

HonkyTonk said:


> Is that Uber's plot?
> 
> Scam?????


Did you really even have to ask?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Sometimes you have to let go of the bonus when the next ride isn't worth it.

Today I found myself in a $7 surge and I got a request for an 11 mile pickup. I just turned it down. I lost the surge.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

All RS promotions are a scam


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Coachman said:


> Sometimes you have to let go of the bonus when the next ride isn't worth it.


Said the nun to the bishop.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

When chasing 30 plus ride bonuses uber really know how to throw some bullsht trip your way...pick ups 25 mins 17 miles away and sht...i actually took this one...and they simply didnt give me the $15 surge and i called and was basically told "tough sht..get over it"..

But doordash was the worst before i quit...it went from you need atleast a %80 acceptance rate to get a bonus...then they reworded it....you need exact a %80 acceptance rate...so if you got a %100 then you get no bonus...i learned that after working in a thunder storm..accepting every trip and getting nothing..and once I was 1 trip away from a streak bonus and they sent me one 3 cities and 1hour 15 mins away...


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> All RS promotions are a scam


$100 for ten trips yesterday was a scam? Can I get scammed more often?


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

I haven't noticed an increase in crappy ride requests when I'm in the middle of a consecutive trip (uber) or streak (lyft). However, if I get one, I usually pass and lose the bonus. When you crunch the numbers, it's still often not worth it. It all depends on how far, how busy it currently is and how much the bonus is.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

I dont think they are a scam per se
They do tend to kill off some surges for a few hours after they are over though. 
There was one this morning 6-7 
3 rides for $18. I would say surges
are still suffering right now


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> $100 for ten trips yesterday was a scam? Can I get scammed more often?


Yes, It's the carrot. They really need drivers to come back out. All promotions are designed to elicit certain behaviors. Running actual bonus is not part of the norm for either of these companies without tying them to certain requirements. Take advantage now because the throttling back is already happening in most markets.


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

AvisDeene said:


> Yea, Lyft does that here as well. I don't care either way, If its more than 3 miles/8 minutes I decline. Want me to drive 18 minutes for a pick up? Pay me 18 dollars on top of the fare.


You should do this because it's the responsible, kind thing. Money should not enter your calculations. You are self-centered.

(oops sorry, I thought I was SHalester for a moment.)


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> Yes, It's the carrot.


if the carrot works is it still a scam? Asking for a horse. 

Promotions, surges, bonuses must all work in that a zillion ants go for it; so from Uber et al point of view; they are successful in 'programing' the ants.........right?

It's like 'drive pass' in CAlif. Offered. Ants did it. Worked maybe too well in the wrong way Uber figured; now gone. Huh.


----------



## PaysTheLightBill (Mar 18, 2020)

HonkyTonk said:


> 2 rides for $11.50. Start in the designated zone. Don't go offline. Don't reject a ride.
> 
> Everytime I avail myself of this, I wind up accepting crappy trips, or trips outside the surge zones. Is that Uber's plot?
> 
> ...


Hasn't been a scam for me. It's 3 consecutive rides for my area. You really only have to originate the first one in the zone. I've scooped up 3 $18.50 consec ride bonuses a couple of times recently on Fri/Sat nights. Nice little add-on.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

PaysTheLightBill said:


> Hasn't been a scam for me. It's 3 consecutive rides for my area. You really only have to originate the first one in the zone. I've scooped up 3 $18.50 consec ride bonuses a couple of times recently on Fri/Sat nights. Nice little add-on.


my thoughts exactly

and if the bonus requires taking what so many call crappy rides. and if a crappy ride is defined as a long pickup; then it. seems to me we are being paid for the dead miles


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I got a $111 bonus on Lyft this week for doing 80 rides. I was going to do those 80 rides anyway.


----------



## UberNLV (Mar 17, 2017)

HonkyTonk said:


> Don't reject a ride.


In the past I'd still get the consecutive bonus even if I cancelled rides. I just needed to accept all rides and not go offline. Not sure if that still holds true.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

IF they want more dirvers they ought to make the minimum pay per ride at least $5. That simple little change would do a lot to keep drivers on the road. I can;t tell you how many times I have done three $3 rides in a row and just quit for the day in frustration.


----------



## mark813 (Mar 4, 2018)

HonkyTonk said:


> 2 rides for $11.50. Start in the designated zone. Don't go offline. Don't reject a ride.
> 
> Everytime I avail myself of this, I wind up accepting crappy trips, or trips outside the surge zones. Is that Uber's plot?
> 
> ...


If its to good to be true then it is.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Coachman said:


> I got a $111 bonus on Lyft this week for doing 80 rides. I was going to do those 80 rides anyway.


Damn bro I got the same for ten trips - well, $100

Uber is offering $120 for 40 trips here minimum, I think it's up to $180 for the max


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

I didn't realize @HonkyTonk was a driver

In which case, I would say take it.
Dara ❤'s you!


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

Uber's two-in-a-row consecutive trip bonus / zones has been pretty reliable for me. Since I live 20 minutes / 9 miles outside the nearest edge of the consecutive ride bonus zone blob I don't "commute" to them unless the pay is $10 or higher.

If I'm already out and about and stumble across an active consecutive ride zone accidentally, I'll generally run with it...make sure ride #1 meets my standards cuz ride #2 can be anything Uber throws at me knowing I'll take it to get the bonus...


----------



## t3schiller (Oct 1, 2021)

Benjamin M said:


> I think I've seen $15-20 for two trips here recently. All the pings suck anyway, so sure.
> 
> Today on Lyft I had $15 for two without even realizing it, in addition for $100 for ten trips
> 
> ...


Hey bro! RVA Uber/Lyft driver here! Same I usually make more money with Lyft promos but they usually keep me in Mechanicsville/Northside it's all about catching the promos. And they aren't region locked.

Not a fan that the consecutive trip promos for Uber has to be in a 8 mile radius of the city. Half the trips take you out. Or if your on a consecutive, the app will throw in cheap ass UberEATS orders.


----------



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

Many times, I will knock out 3 rides for $18 and get reloaded for another 3 rides for $18.

Some days I can tell they are playing games. 
Other days there is a dearth and they are slowwww. 
Other days it is all short trips.

In fact, it generally is the only time I will run in X.

As long as I exceed my per mile $$$ goals... I am golden.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

HonkyTonk said:


> 2 rides for $11.50. Start in the designated zone. Don't go offline. Don't reject a ride.
> 
> Everytime I avail myself of this, I wind up accepting crappy trips, or trips outside the surge zones. Is that Uber's plot?
> 
> ...


----------



## Merc49 (Apr 30, 2019)

I'm still trying to figure out why your in a surge cloud that clearly shows your car as the arrow on the map in a $20 area, but yet it says next trip + $2.25 from a business next to the arrow.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Merc49 said:


> I'm still trying to figure out why your in a surge cloud that clearly shows your car as the arrow on the map in a $20 area, but yet it says next trip + $2.25 from a business next to the arrow.


I think they tweeked it's system so much they don't even know what's showing on your end but keeping money ?
For instance I don't even see high surges during high surging period. I stop by at some Armenian guys and check with them often compares with their screens . Mines are lower like $7-$10 ranges. But that time it's like $20 on their phone .


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Illini said:


> OK, I'll say it ---
> 
> I agree with Mr. Uber's Guber.


What are we agreeing to exactly?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

SHalester said:


> if the carrot works is it still a scam? Asking for a horse.
> 
> Promotions, surges, bonuses must all work in that a zillion ants go for it; so from Uber et al point of view; they are successful in 'programing' the ants.........right?
> 
> It's like 'drive pass' in CAlif. Offered. Ants did it. Worked maybe too well in the wrong way Uber figured; now gone. Huh.


If you actually can actually _*GET*_ enough carrots or a big enough carrot it's all good.











The problem is those unachievable carrots, you'll starve to death if the carrot is always out of reach.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> If you actually can actually _*GET*_ enough carrots or a big enough carrot it's all good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


UBER is a scam anyway you look at it and being as Uber driver it's like being inside of "you can leave anytime if you don't like.. Iron maiden. " 
I would like to say to its management
" If you can't even generate adequate earnings for drivers including recent fuel cost rise and inflations because of incompetent then you should resign from Your positions anytime because of you making entire images of Uber look bad ..."


----------

